# new to forum -ttc age 36



## pavementfan

hello, me and my hubby have been trying only for four months but already getting impatient - tho i know that's nothing compared to some people. we've both had ourselves checked out and are fine except for one thing, my hub has low sperm volume (only about 1ml each time) tho motility and morphology both over 85%. could the volume be holding us back? if so any advice on how to rectify situation? have heard iron tablets work has anyone tried them with any success or anything else that works? or perhaps surgery is necessary - hub thinks there could be a blockage, or varicose vein thats causing low vol. as its only been a problem for about a year. any advice gratefully received! thanks a lot


----------



## heart tree

I don't have any advice about sperm, but wanted to say welcome to the site. I hope you find the support you are looking for here. Are you doing anything to track your ovulation?


----------



## pavementfan

hi there, thanks for the welcome. finding this a very useful site. yes, i bought ovulation kits but only last month and i think i tested too late (around 11pm) so this month am gonna be more on the ball!


----------



## heart tree

Just remember that not everyone ovulates on day 14. I actually ovulate between days 22 and 28. I didn't realize that until I charted my temperatures. Now that I know, I usually start using my ovulation test strips starting on day 17 until I get a positive. I do them 2 times a day. It is possible to miss your surge which is why doing it twice a day can be useful. I usually do it after holding my pee for 4 hours in the morning (around 11am). Then I do it again around 5pm. Good luck!


----------



## Nat0619

Hi and welcome to the forum

I'm same age as you, 36, and been ttc for a similar time, 5 months so far. I completely understand about getting impatient, I'm the same. Get so down each month when AF arrives. It messed me around last month too, was 3 days late.

We've not been to docs yet, giving it a couple more months as used CBFM for the first time last month and found that really useful. Gives you days that your fertility is high and then your peak days of LH surge. It is quite expensive outlay initially, I got mine for about £65 off Amazon, then you have to buy the test sticks which are about £20 for 20. I had to use all 20 sticks last month as didn't ovulate until day 18/19, but its started asking for tests later this month (first one this morning on CD9) so hopefully will only use 10 and will then have 10 ready for next month (although here's hoping I won't need them!)

Good luck in your journey and here's hoping for our BFPs soon x


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Pavementfan!


----------



## Caterpiller

Hey Pavementfan - another 36er here and 17 cycles in. Patiently waiting!!!!! As for :spermy: as long as they are good quality, you are in with a good chance - if you feel the need to increase fluids, using preseed, conceive plus, might provide extra fluid for the little fellas to survive on. Also read that Pycnogonel can really help with the production - also try putting him on a man vit as this can really help - it has all the good things which help his hormone levels - which are as important as yours BTW.

Hope your's is a short journey - all the best.


----------



## shiseru

Hello, i am 36 too. I lost my daughter during 20 weeks of pregnancy last Aug, fell pregnant again but lost the 2nd little angel during 8 weeks. So here i am.. still without a living child.

Taking TCM and started TTC again. GL to all.


----------



## turnersgirl

Hello Pavementfan, well it definetely seems your in good company with the 'impatient' club!!

Can i just jump in with something that heart tree mentioned? It is realising you ov'd later than day 14. I find this all so confusing!! If its not too personal did you think you was day 14 originally because thats the general rule or (here comes the personal bit..) was it because you got signs of CM around that time but through temps realised it was actually between 22 & 28?

I just can't get it, do you get cm when you are about to OV / are OV'g / have already OV'd??

Done the usual thing...googled...different explanation every time!!!! Thanks xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Turner's girl, I wanted to tell you by way of explanation what happened to me in Feb. I had just come off pill and wasn't temping, just going by cycle day number (presuming day 14) and CM. So on days 12 to 15 had CM, thought I oved, then day 24, 25 had loads of CM again...was confused but naively ignored it, then my period was ten days late....I took tests all negative, and finally AF came 14 days after the 2nd lot of CM. So yes you can get multiple patches of fertile CM, which can mean a later ovulation. Now that I temp, this cycle it happened again, but as my temps didn't confirm Ov we kept bding, and I Ovulated day 25, so through temping I may have still caught the egg. :flower:

Usually you will get the fertile clear CM from a few days before Ov, day of Ov and it will dry up quite quick after that. As a rule I would always bd when I see that CM now, as your body can trick you sometimes, and since coming off pill I have had cycles of 27 to 39 days! 
:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

For me, I don't get a lot of CM. So I was going off of the "general rule" that women Ov on CD14. However, once I started temping and saw a pattern of when I did Ov, I started looking for CM patterns as well. Turns out I do produce CM, I just really have dig around for it LOL! For me, right before Ov, it is creamy, like lotion. Then it starts to get kind of watery but still is cloudy in color. As I'm Ov'ing, it is clear and stretchy. I also check my cervix and I can feel that it is open. The next day, the CM is back to creamy.

When my CM starts getting lotiony, I start using OPKs. My temps, positive OPKs, clear CM and open cervix always happen right at the same time. This is how I can be positive that I've ovulated.

I hope this helps.


----------



## turnersgirl

Thank you ladies, that's been most helpful.


----------



## pavementfan

hello ladies, thanks very much for all your warm welcomes and top advice, it's really great to know there are people in the same boat as me. i will definitely be buying some multivits and will try the pycnogonel and other suggestions. the OVK came up positive on day 11 of the cycle last month, but i also got notable CM later on in the month too. 

good luck to all!! i read this morning that 94% of couples conceive naturally within 3yrs so hoorah to that!!


----------



## Anastacia7

Hi pavementfan, this might be a little late but i'm pretty new to this whole ttc thing too. I found Toni Weschler's Taking Charge of Your Fertility to be incredibly helpful. You might consider picking it up. I got it from a local library ;)


----------

